# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Zooxantelas - "Branqueamento" de Corais

## João Magano

Artigo de Alvaro Esteves Migotto - CENTRO DE BIOLOGIA MARINHA - CEBIMAR-USP

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite João Magano,  :Olá: Boa noite a todos
Excelente artigo :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: . Para além das causas mencionadas, tomei conhecimento de uma outra causa que não se imaginava. Passa-se nas caraíbas e entre outros, afecta as belíssimas gorgónias *Gorgonia ventalina* 

http://www.ocean.udel.edu/kiosk/gorgonia.html 

http://www.eeb.cornell.edu/harvell/research.html

http://www.eeb.cornell.edu/harvell/images/gallfan.jpg

(de resto uma gorgónia boa de manter). Ora como saberão, nos Estados Unidos da América produzem-se muitos cereais por cultivo intensivo e em quantidades enormes. Esta actividade agrícola aparentemente inofensiva para corais situados a mil ou mais Km de distância dessas explorações agrícolas, revelou-se não ser assim. Segundo estudo feito, a actividade agrícola intensiva não polui só o solo e os lençóis freáticos, rios, produz também muitas poeiras que entre outros resultam do lavrar das terras por maquinaria especializada. O vil "fenómeno" registava-se (e regista-se :EEK!: ) periodicamente ou sazonalmente. Ora foi constatado que tal "sazonalidade" ocorria por altura do lavrar das terras, período durante o qual finas poeiras se levantam da terra. Essas poeiras finas transportadas pelo vento, elevam-se até à estratosfera e viajam até que impelidas por correntes de ar frias descendentes, acabam a "polvilhar" :EEK!:  o mar "qual canela mortífera" e assim formam depósitos finos que aderem aos corpos/ramos/polipos das *Gorgonia ventalina*, e não só, e a abafam :EEK!: , ou partes dela. Boa parte destas poeiras acaba por soltar-se e sedimentar e as *Gorgonia ventalina* e outros organismos acabam por recuperar. O mesmo já não acontece em determinados pontos da costa leste Australiana onde se cultiva intensivamente arroz e/ou cana de açúcar, se não estou em erro, onde essas poeiras, aqui transportadas pelos rios, formam uma película viscosa que se deposita sobre os corais e os abafa e mata.
Enfim, é complicado, mas como diz o autor, os corais e organismos do recife e o recife em si, no passado suportaram provações muito piores que venceram, assim não será de surpreender que o façam outra vez e desta vez com alguma ajuda, talvez pequena ou modesta mas que está lá, dada por pessoas como nós da comunidade Reefforum pela via da propagação, manutenção desses mesmos corais e também não será de surpreender se um dia, quando especie humana já não formos ou formos um fóssil de eras passadas num museu qualquer de história natural de uma espécie qualquer que "triunfou" e que talvez mantenha esses corais que nos "conheceram", viram desaparecer, continuaram, esses corais continuem.
Haja Animo.
Obrigado João pelo excelente artigo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Ha uma outra teoria relacionada com o cultivo intensivo de cana de açucar na Austrália: O uso de adubos polui os rios que levam altas concentrações de Azoto para o mar. Isto faz com que a concentração de microalgas na zona do recife aumente muito. Em principio isto seria até benéfico mas a verdade é que esta alta concentração de microalgas origina uma sobrevivência fora do normal de uma espécie de estrelas do mar, que assim aparece aos milhares, e que se alimenta de corais. Resultado? Grandes áreas de corais mortos a uma velocidade impressionante.

É lindo e ao mesmo tempo trágico o facto de quase todos os ecossistemas na terra estarem ligados e em equilibrio!

----------

